# Any Good Reason To buy A dell?



## tylerzettler (Apr 1, 2007)

is there any reasons why you would buy one?


----------



## tylerzettler (Apr 1, 2007)

is There i don t know ne


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Actually there is if you still want a new branded computer loaded with XP.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Guess you really don't like Dells 

Again.....If someone doesn't want Vista, Dell is still offering a line with XP.

Would I buy one?
Probably not.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Isn't one thread on this topic enough?
http://forums.techguy.org/reviews/561826-100-anti-dell.html


----------



## tylerzettler (Apr 1, 2007)

Stoner said:


> Actually there is if you still want a new branded computer loaded with XP.


why would you want a branded pc?
seriously i dont understand does it give you security


----------



## tylerzettler (Apr 1, 2007)

Stoner said:


> Guess you really don't like Dells
> 
> Again.....If someone doesn't want Vista, Dell is still offering a line with XP.
> 
> ...


if you recieve vista and you dont want it you can call microsoft and tell them it sucks and they will downgrade you and give you an xp home/pro code over the phone


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What is the point of anyone here trying to convince you of something you clearly don't agree with? There's a separate forum here called Civilized Debate. I suggest you go there if you want to argue.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

tylerzettler said:


> if you recieve vista and you dont want it you can call microsoft and tell them it sucks and they will downgrade you and give you an xp home/pro code over the phone


I highly doubt that.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

one good reason (can't think of any others)
if you haunt their website for long enough you stand a good chance of finding an exceptionally good deal, just have to pay very close attention to what you are getting.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

tylerzettler said:


> why would you want a branded pc?
> seriously i dont understand does it give you security


Yes. It does. Convenience of not having to debug my own creation, too.
I'm a user...not a builder.
Bought an Acer 5 months ago.
Fantastic machine.

AMD 3800 X2
MS Win XP Media Center OS
1 gig DDR2 memory
AM2 spec motherboard/cpu
250 sata hard drive
16X DVD writer
8 USB ports
9 in 1 card reader

Works as it should with no.....I repeat....no problems.
$480 + tax

edit: came with a 17" CRT also .


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

tylerzettler said:


> if you recieve vista and you dont want it you can call microsoft and tell them it sucks and they will downgrade you and give you an xp home/pro code over the phone


As I remember from other conversations, that does not include Vista Home basic or Premium....just some of the Business versions.
Anyway, some that have tried to downgrade have run into driver issues where there are no XP drivers for a particular piece of hardware(in the computer).
I think it was valis that had an issue with one particular chipset.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

So if a posting was "*edited:........... for lack of insensitivity*"
does that mean it was too sensitive, that the person was nice?

Or, do you mean that it was "edited:........... for lack of sensitivity" ??

Or am I being too insensitive? (or as you might say ... sensitive?)


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

ChuckE said:


> So if a posting was "*edited:........... for lack of insensitivity*"
> does that mean it was too sensitive, that the person was nice?
> 
> Or, do you mean that it was "edited:........... for lack of sensitivity" ??
> ...


....

Mostly it means you are confused


----------

